# Hi My Frist Tudor 15 Rubies Dennison Case For Rolex



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi my frist tudor in a dennison case that is steel. just says tudor on the dial and tudor 15 rubies swiss made on the movement i think there are some numbers under the balance wheel very hard to see i am going to try find out what thay are.inside the back case it says frist 12856 ,dennison,made in england,for,rolex,denisteel back, 1668, there a lot of repair numbers very hard to see some of them i think there are 7 or 8 of them.from what i can see the earliest one i can make out is 1949 also i can see 54 57 60 95 07 . movement looks very clean ,but the dial is a bit rough.when i got off the net the photo of it was very bad i took a chance on it. as it was not two much ,but may it was now i have seen it, win some lose some.i have just had surgery on my foot so i have not had time to take any photos yet very hard to get about ,will try to take some soon . any help on the age or are thay any good or just a cheap watch useing the rolex brand . did i see some ware the tudor only started in 1946 .all the best woody77.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

woody77 said:


> '..the dial is a bit rough.when i got off the net the photo of it was very bad i took a chance on it. as it was not two much ,but may it was now i have seen it, win some lose some...'


Not necessarily! I often take chance on dials, but while a dial refurb is expensive in this country, I've looked further afield - check out 'International Dials' in America. Depending on complexity, they'll do you complete job for surprisingly little. Haven't tried them myself yet, but I plan to give them a whirl. They seem highly organised on the technical front - not apparently like the antiquarians here, so maybe that's why they can do they job for much less?

Get well soon..


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


> hi my frist tudor in a dennison case that is steel. just says tudor on the dial and tudor 15 rubies swiss made on the movement i think there are some numbers under the balance wheel very hard to see i am going to try find out what thay are.inside the back case it says frist 12856 ,dennison,made in england,for,rolex,denisteel back, 1668, there a lot of repair numbers very hard to see some of them i think there are 7 or 8 of them.from what i can see the earliest one i can make out is 1949 also i can see 54 57 60 95 07 . movement looks very clean ,but the dial is a bit rough.when i got off the net the photo of it was very bad i took a chance on it. as it was not two much ,but may it was now i have seen it, win some lose some.i have just had surgery on my foot so i have not had time to take any photos yet very hard to get about ,will try to take some soon . any help on the age or are thay any good or just a cheap watch useing the rolex brand . did i see some ware the tudor only started in 1946 .all the best woody77.






































hi just got the photos done but not very good as i can get about to get good light as i have just had surgery on my foot.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

woody77 said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi my frist tudor in a dennison case that is steel. just says tudor on the dial and tudor 15 rubies swiss made on the movement i think there are some numbers under the balance wheel very hard to see i am going to try find out what thay are.inside the back case it says frist 12856 ,dennison,made in england,for,rolex,denisteel back, 1668, there a lot of repair numbers very hard to see some of them i think there are 7 or 8 of them.from what i can see the earliest one i can make out is 1949 also i can see 54 57 60 95 07 . movement looks very clean ,but the dial is a bit rough.when i got off the net the photo of it was very bad i took a chance on it. as it was not two much ,but may it was now i have seen it, win some lose some.i have just had surgery on my foot so i have not had time to take any photos yet very hard to get about ,will try to take some soon . any help on the age or are thay any good or just a cheap watch useing the rolex brand . did i see some ware the tudor only started in 1946 .all the best woody77.
> ...


hi just a up date the watch is keeping very good time and i have had it on for two days it looks not to bad when its on your wrist as case hides a lot of the water damage .the case has some damage to, not to bad face on . now do i leave as is or see how much to get the dial and case done?. i think that may cost a lot and the watch may not warrent that so i may just live with it what do you think ?. all the best woody77.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

That's a fine dial, nice watch all round. Definitely worth restoring, I'd say.

I'd have a look at internationaldialco.com

P.S. I've got a Roamer with an identical case back by Dennison.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> That's a fine dial, nice watch all round. Definitely worth restoring, I'd say.
> 
> I'd have a look at internationaldialco.com
> 
> P.S. I've got a Roamer with an identical case back by Dennison.


hi thank you i will have a look at that put a photo of your watch and back so i can see if you not mind. all the best woody77.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

woody77 said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > That's a fine dial, nice watch all round. Definitely worth restoring, I'd say.
> ...


Ok, here it is:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > Roamer Man said:
> ...


hi yes thay look alike yours has the number 12858&1017 mine has 12856&1668 do you know what thay stand for when was you roamer made also youe case back has not got roamer on it my one has for rolex on it all very odd this old watches .very hard to find any info on them ,someone on the forum normally knows.all the best woody77. you are well into roamer watches was it your frist watch or why?


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

woody77 said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > woody77 said:
> ...


I've no idea what the numbers mean, probably a design and model numbers. I've not seen a Roamer cased this way before, and this is my favourite period. My collection is growing fast, but this is the only one by 'Dennison'. I'd say it was probably 1950's vintage (late-ish). I believe the Dennison works in Birmingham closed in 1967.

My first watch was a Roamer (when I was a fresh-faced boy of 17), I liked the look of it, and the price was righ - Â£17. I bought my second in 1972 which I still have. I found them so good I didn't need to replace it until recenty. I do have a new one, but I don't wear it because I love the older designs so much!

BTW I've got an 1950s ladies Tudor movement looking to be cased up -


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > Roamer Man said:
> ...


hi nice that you have keept with roamer for so long. nice tudor movement . come guyson some must know what year or some info on this old tudor .all the best woody77.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I wonâ€™t go on too much as I donâ€™t want to bore you but amongst other things (like lovely 18kt gold watch cases) Dennisons made steel case-backs to fit other manufacturerâ€™s watch cases â€" it seems a strange thing to do but thatâ€™s the way things were in the 1940s/50s when we were all a lot poorer and couldnâ€™t afford all-stainless-steel watches. Thatâ€™s why the cases backs you have are stamped â€˜Dennisteel backâ€™ â€" the body of the watch case has been made by someone else (it looks like chromed base metal â€" is that right?).

The 12856 and 12858 are the case design reference numbers - unfortunately Dennison used so many case ref numbers that it is difficult to tell exactly where they fit in. But that five digit numbering system comes from the 1940s/50s (they made a complete watch case - reference 12878 in the late 50s â€" I have seen a Rotary with that case which is datable to 1957).

The 1017 and 1668 are the case serial numbers and these could be datable if only Dennison left some info somewhere. From my records, the steel Dennisons used a 4 digit case serial number and these reverted to zero when the 9999th one was produced. So you get several series of these numbers and it is sometimes difficult to tell whether a watch case is from the early 1950 series or a later one. BTW, Dennisonâ€™s gold watches used a 6 figure series and this reverted to zero when the 999,999th one had been produced â€" but this change over is easy to date (1959/60).

I would reckon that your watches date from the 1950s (between 1952 and 1959).

I hope that helps

Cheers


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Just looked through my records again - I've seen a Le Coultre and a J W Benson in 12858 cases - they are datable to 1951 and 1952 respectively.

Cheers


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Woody, I would contact Steve Burrage @ Rytetime (google it) as he has a bloke who specialises in dial restorations at quite reasonable prices

Cheers

Mark


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sparky said:


> Hi Woody, I would contact Steve Burrage @ Rytetime (google it) as he has a bloke who specialises in dial restorations at quite reasonable prices
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


hi thank you mark do you think the the watch is worth doing. all the best woody77.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

woody77 said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Woody, I would contact Steve Burrage @ Rytetime (google it) as he has a bloke who specialises in dial restorations at quite reasonable prices
> ...


TBH I don't know, only you can really make that decision. I suppose it depends how much it means to you?

Did you buy it cheaply? Does resale value mean much to you?

I was quoted (If I remember rightly) about Â£80 ish for a redial on an old JLC I had a while back

EDIT - What I would also say though is that if you are going to have it done and spend a bit on it, I would have the case sorted to boot (if you can) as the pitting does it no favours as I wouldn't think it would be worth doing just the dial, but as I said it might not be economically worth doing.

Mark


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sparky said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > Sparky said:
> ...


hi thank you very much you are right if i have the dial i will get the case done two case is only Â£10 to have done bot the is a lot more may be to much for me may just leave asis all the best woody77.


----------

